# How to pot Neofinetia falcata - Japanese style!



## neo-guy (Oct 13, 2009)

For those of you who collect Neofinetia falcata, and like to pot using the traditional Japanese method, here is a step by step guide on how to do it:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157622580682194/detail/

It takes a bit of practice to get the hang of it! It also is much easier if you have the extra long NZ sphagnum moss (grade AAAA or AAAAA!).

Here is a picture of the finished product:







Enjoy!
Pete


----------



## ncart (Oct 13, 2009)

YOU ARE DA MAN! It is AWESOME!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linh (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I saw your repotting set on flickr. That's cool you took the time to take photos of the step by step procedure. I bet it will be a big help to the people who want to learn how to remound. 

Have you seen that "Artificial Sphagnum Moss" newly listed on ebay from a Japanese vendor? Since it's made from paper and thread, I wonder.... will that cut down on algae growth on the mounds? I think Glenn, at NWO uses it for some of his neos. I got one from him a while back, mounded in that. At that time, I did not know what the heck it was. It looked like yarn.


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmm...never heard of this artificial stuff....I think I would be reluctant to use as it is not the "traditional" medium....
Pete


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool Peter!

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me I needed to repot a few of my plants. I usually wait until March, but some of them were "getting ripe" - bad smells, etc. Ironically, one that needed fresh sphag was kinboshi! Another trick to getting a nice ball is to use quite a bit of material - really stuff the pot. If you spin them too thin the moss just falls over.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

I had no idea the moss was that long! I think I managed with shorter


----------

